# Anyone want an iPAQ H1910 for Â£7.32?



## Steve_Mc

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00008W5UT/ref=sr_aps_electronics_1_1/202-0273869-5439859

Just ordered one...worth a go I suppose!

Steve


----------



## PeteDolan

they also have the top spec one for Â£23.
A bargain


----------



## raven

I've just ordered one too...


----------



## PeteDolan

looks like they're starting to go into meltdown - getting impossible to access account details.


----------



## raven

Keep trying, took me a while!


----------



## kmpowell

Ordered the top of the range model!!!! ;D

And who says skiving on the TT forum in work doesn't pay!!!!


----------



## Nik-S3

possible workaround for those having problems ordering

when logging in, use the standard server as opposed to the secure one


----------



## PeteDolan

just read the news archive regarding the Kodak incident where they had to sell cameras to 5000 people becasue of a cock-up on their web site. They were forced to back down because of the automated email response conforming the product and price
see
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/1795624.stm
and
http://domwatts.com/news_archive.htm


----------



## raven

I've already got my auto-response, and it confirms the cheap price.

What a result... still won't really believe it until it arrives though...


----------



## Dubcat

I ordered the kodak camera went things all went wrong - and they welched on the deal even though I had a conformation email. Â Don't hold your breath..

Im going to try to order the PDA too but the page ain't working.. 

can you post a link to the top of the line one? I searched for 3970 and its over 400 bucks ???


----------



## vlastan

I ordered the H1910 but then realised that it had no infrared support. So I cancelled and now order the top of the range H5450 one. I had confirmation of all my actions by email.

Do you guys think that this is a mistake in the price?


----------



## Dubcat

bugger it - they closed the store - i should have ordered the 7 dollar one while i had it on my screen


----------



## kmpowell

Amazon has now been closed!!!! ;D


----------



## Mayur

Thanks for the info Steve_MC,
Just ordered 2 and got my email confirmation.
By law they have to supply.
Hehehe... now what do I do with them... I use Macs ;D
Thanks again.


----------



## vlastan

I just had a look on the web for prices.

The dabs web site has the 1910 for Â£299 and the 5450 for 548.99!! 

I just ordered the 5450 for only Â£26.27 including delivery!!

Lets see what happens next.


----------



## Mayur

> I ordered the H1910 but then realised that it had no infrared support. So I cancelled and now order the top of the range H5450 one. I had confirmation of all my actions by email.
> 
> Do you guys think that this is a mistake in the price?


I think it does have an Infrared port... here's the spec:

Hardware Specifications

Operating System: Microsoft Pocket PC 2002
Processor: 200MHz Intel PXA 250 XScale 
Memory: 64 MB SDRAM (46 MB user accessible), 16MB NAND Flash
Display Type: 16 bit, 64K color, 240 x 320, 3.8" diagonal, Transflective TFT Â liquid crystal display
Expansion: SD Memory Slot (Supports SD/MMC)
Infrared port: IrDA SIR
Audio: 2.5mm Stereo Mini Jack
Battery: lithium-polymer removable/rechargeable 900 mAH
Dimensions: (H x W x D): 4.46 x 2.75 x 0.50 in (113.3 x 69.9 x 12.7 mm)
Weight: 4.23 oz (120 g)

What's In The Box

HP 1910 Pocket PC
Removable Battery
2.5mm earbud earphones
CD (ActiveSync, Outlook 2000, Add-on applications)
Getting Started Guide
USB Sync cable
AC Adapter

Full review:
http://www.the-gadgeteer.com/hp1910-review.html


----------



## vlastan

Very weird. The HP web site doesn't list an infrared port for this:

http://h41102.www4.hp.com/products/ipaq/pocketpc/h1910/specs.html


----------



## r1

In as well!!! Nice one ;D


----------



## Steve_Mc

I severely doubt we're gonna get these - the T&C of the site I read (before we all crashed it ;D) said that no contract exists until Amazon sends an e-mail _confirming dispatch_. I guess that's their get-out clause. but, hey, you never know 

Steve


----------



## Mayur

Whats the normal price for this product ?

The cheapest I found was in the US for $275.

Is it a current model?

Not that I care for 8 squids ;D


----------



## vlastan

It is a current model. I have just posted the prices...look a few posts above!!


----------



## jgoodman00

I dont think you will get them :'(.

Taken from Trade Descriptions Act:


> Misleading Prices Regulations - the law does not control the amount a trader charges for goods, but you are entitled to expect the price of goods to be accurately displayed in a shop, catalogue, or advert. If goods are incorrectly priced you cannot force the trader to supply them to you, but you should report the matter to your local Trading Standards Department for investigation


I couldnt even login to amazon though. Was going to try & order 10 of them!


----------



## kmpowell

Click Here


----------



## vlastan

> Amazon was not immediately available for comment but customer services have told at least one customer that the price would be honoured.


lets see then!


----------



## PeteDolan

Can't see it myself - it would cost them a fortune. And their T&C's means they don't have to.


----------



## christtopher

Big fat hairy B******s!  Why didn't I skive a bit earlier today! I'm looking for an IPAQ at the moment too! Anyone want to sell theirs!!


----------



## jam

missed it!

typical! one of the only mornings i'm actually doing some work and not arsing about on the forum something like this happens!

been after a 5450 for ages too but can't bring myself to part with Â£500 for one, so i'll be gutted if this pulls off for you lucky buggers!

cheers

James


----------



## vlastan

> Big fat hairy B******s! Â  Why didn't I skive a bit earlier today! Â I'm looking for an IPAQ at the moment too! Â Anyone want to sell theirs!! Â


How much are you offering? I ordered the high end one! I will sell you mine VAT free at Â£450!! ;D


----------



## Newbie123

This was just on the business news of Radio Five Live,

Apparently bored workers in the City were ordering 50 at a time :, but they did have an offical response from Amazon which stated that in the terms and conditions it is allowed to increase the price of goods ordered if the real price is higher. They are sending emails to everyone who ordered to inform them of the correct price.

Unlucky guys, the reporter said because Amazon don't charge your credit card until shipping then they are allowed to do this.


----------



## raven

You'd think it was good PR to give say one per person or something. :-/

I'm still keeping my fingers crossed... unfortunately they quoted 1-2 weeks for delivery which gives them plenty of time to get out of it.


----------



## vlastan

I called the customer services number and gave them my order number.

All they said is that they don't have any further information at present. If there is an update I will receive an email.


----------



## KevinST

Good luck all - hope you do get the goods.
Unfortunatly I missed this one [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Nik-S3

guys, guys, guys

we wont be getting our Ipaqs 

this kinda things happened before, and not only do amazon have a get out in their T&C, but something like this went to court, and the supplier won

if its a publicity stunt, the first 20 or so might get one

didnt stop me ordering them both though


----------



## vlastan

> Good luck all - hope you do get the goods.
> Unfortunatly I missed this one Â [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


How refreshing!! Kevin missed the opportunity but still wishes the best for us!! Thanks Kevin! 

...much better than being called hairy!! ;D


----------



## vlastan

I think that people who ordered 1 or 2 of them should get them.

The others who orders lots shouldn't as they are trying to sell them and earn money. We only want them for personal use.


----------



## kmpowell

Ive just rang Amazon and the customer service team all seem to be reading from the same sheet.

"all customers that ordered the said item/s will be recieving an e-mail shortly. We have not been briefed as to what is in the e-mail, so we cannot give you any further details. All we have been told is the e-mail will contain proceedures as to what happens next to orders and how you can respond"

Take that as you will, personally im not holding out much hope now. :-/


----------



## Nik-S3

me neither 

just in case though, Kev, wanna buy an Ipaq H1910 for 50 quid?


----------



## christtopher

> How much are you offering? I ordered the high end one! I will sell you mine VAT free at Â£450!! Â ;D


The generosity overwhelms me, I've got to sit down.


----------



## vlastan

Chris mate...I have to earn my living too!! ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

missed as well.... :'(

well if any of you lucky buyers get the goods....... i'll be looking out for the post in the 'for sale' section....

??? ??? ??? ???


----------



## groganp

Amazon will not honour these transactions. Register your dissatisfaction at:

http://www.petitiononline.com/ne1am4/petition.html#

Not that it will make a difference . More effective to use a different site next time you want to buy books. CD's, games etc (never found Amazon that cheap anyway, except for iPaq's ;D)


----------



## Mayur

> Amazon will not honour these transactions. Register your dissatisfaction at:
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/ne1am4/petition.html#
> 
> Not that it will make a difference . More effective to use a different site next time you want to buy books. CD's, games etc (never found Amazon that cheap anyway, except for iPaq's ;D)


So did you speak to them or get an email?


----------



## kmpowell

Well im still waiting for this 'recall email' that amazon customer services said they would be sending out. :-/

Has anybody else had it yet or can i expect my Â£550(Â£27) IPAQ on Mar28th? ;D


----------



## vlastan

No email for me either.

But if you check the BBC site with the updated information it says that they will not honour the deal as it was a mistake!

Ohhh well...we thought it was Christmas time!


----------



## groganp

> So did you speak to them or get an email?


My assertion is based on an aggregation of heresay, web reports, Amazon press releases and pragmatism.

I wish it wasn't true (I put my order in mid-morning - the offending page had been on the Amazon site for at least 34 hours) but it just ain't gonna happen.

You WILL get a mail in due course.


----------



## Mayur

> Well im still waiting for this 'recall email' that amazon customer services said they would be sending out. Â :-/
> 
> Has anybody else had it yet or can i expect my Â£550(Â£27) IPAQ on Mar28th? Â ;D


Haven't heard a peep from them Kev. The only thing I got was the email confirmation after I placed the order.

Before I complain to anyone I would like to know what they are up to.


----------



## kmpowell

> Haven't heard a peep from them Kev. The only thing I got was the email confirmation after I placed the order.
> 
> Before I complain to anyone I would like to know what they are up to.


Ditto. the only thing that has crossed my mind is the fact i ordered the more expensive one. Perhaps we have more chance of them honouring the more expensive one becasue it wasn't the one e-mailed and passed around by chinese whisper? Probably just clutching at straws :-/


----------



## vlastan

I hope you are right Kevin...but read what the BBC web site says:



> A higher quality pocket computer had also been on offer for Â£23 rather than its true retail price of more than Â£500.


So it looks that this was public knowledge too and people have been ordering them too.


----------



## r1

Arse - just read in Metro that Amazon will NOT be honouring the sales and that they are backed by a consumer association.

That's that then. Bunch of cunts - i was all excited as well.


----------



## kmpowell

HOPE? CLICK HERE :-/


----------



## vlastan

I called customer services again.

They told me that this was a genuine mistake and they will dispatch the item at the normal price within a week. I told them that you can't charge me so much more money as the agreed price was different. He said that they now send emails to alert affected customers and I will get mine too.

I am just worried that Amazon may send the iPAQ out charging the customers the correct price without informing them before.

I also mention that there are grounds for legal dispute, and he said that he could give me their legal representative to talk with!!

It was good...but it didn't last!! Shame that they are taking our Christmas toys away...before we even got them!


----------



## vlastan

So I now got the confirmation mail from Amazon. It says that all orders will be cancelled and I will have to place a new order with the correct price!!

End of story I guess!!


----------



## Nik-S3

teehee, they shoud've just honoured the orders at the correct price and all retired to the bahamas


----------



## sonnyikea

Just read an article in The Times that stated many people might sue over this.


----------



## garvin

> Just read an article in The Times that stated many people might sue over this.


The problem with this is that to advertise at a price is an invitation to purchase not an obligation to sell or a contract - believe it or not if you pick something off the shelf of a shop they don't actually have to sell it to you when you get to the checkout. However, the difference here may be that the placement of an order and the confirmation of it may constitute a contract. Worth holding onto all the 'paperwork' and seeing what happens I would have thought!


----------



## sonnyikea

Garvin - So the 'off the shelf' analogy is a gesture of goodwill by the shop? What about false advertising/misleading information?

(I didn't manage to get an order in for the PDA but these kind of cases interest me)


----------



## natt

I was told they'd probably "ensure" that every one's credit cards were rejected. It's easy to do and so invalidates the initial purchases, meaning you'd have to go back and re-order at the higher price...

Still I'm going to scare the willies out of the people at work who ordered loads ;D


----------



## kmpowell

Has anybody elses order suddenly mysteriously disappeared from their 'open orders' section? Â 

Good job i took lots of screenshots and printouts!!!!


----------



## PeteDolan

Mine's still there but I expect it to disappear very shortly. I've had the email so other than a ranting reply I'll send I'm sure that'll be the end of it.

Have got screen prints just in case


----------



## vlastan

I would imagine that just the email notification of the order should be sufficient.

Did you get this mail too?

Dear Customer

Thank you for contacting Amazon.co.uk.

We confirm that there was a price discrepancy on our site for "HP iPAQ 
Pocket PC", and we hope that we can clear up any misunderstanding.

Despite our best efforts, with the millions of items available on our 
Web site, pricing errors can occasionally occur.

In keeping with our Conditions of Use and our Pricing and Availability 
Policy, we will be cancelling orders made for the HP iPAQ Pocket PCs 
at the incorrect price. In our Pricing and Availability Policy, we 
state that where an item's correct price is higher than our stated 
price, we contact the customer before dispatching.

Accordingly, please know that we will be contacting affected customers 
and offering them the opportunity either to cancel their orders or to 
place new orders for the item at the correct price.

Please accept our apologies for any confusion we have caused. Thank 
you for your interest in Amazon.co.uk.

Warmest regards

Arif Khokhar 
Customer Service 
Amazon.co.uk


----------



## garvin

> Garvin - So the 'off the shelf' analogy is a gesture of goodwill by the shop? What about false advertising/misleading information?


Gesture of goodwill ..... no I don't think so just good business practice - if you kept refusing to sell things as a matter of course I don't suppose your business would last too long.

False advertising/misleading information - well as long as you don't misrepresent the goods I understand you are OK. Price is different - whereas you can get home and discover that the specification is not what it should be (cos it's unreasonable for you to check it out completely in the shop or wherever, especially if its packaged well) it is difficult to claim you didn't know what price you paid!


----------



## vlastan

Or this:

Dear Customer

Greetings from Amazon.co.uk.

We are writing to inform you that the price of the following item was 
incorrect at the time of placing your order, and we hope that we can 
clear up any misunderstanding:

"HP iPAQ H5450 Pocket PC"

Despite our best efforts, with the millions of items available on our 
Web site, pricing errors can occasionally occur.

In accordance with our Conditions of Web Site Use and our Pricing and 
Availability Policy, please know that we will be cancelling all affected 
orders. If you still wish to purchase this item, please place a new order 
online which will be charged at the correct price.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00008W5UV/

Please note that you have not been charged for this item.

Please accept our apologies for the inconvenience caused by this 
error, and rest assured that we will continue to make every effort to 
maintain the accuracy of all prices on our site.

We hope you will find this an acceptable solution and look forward to 
serving you again in the future.

Sincerely,

Customer Service Department 
Amazon.co.uk


----------



## sonnyikea

Garvin - thanks for clearing that up


----------



## garvin

But if Amazon have confirmed your order in writing at the price quoted then it could be deemed to be a legally binding contract - no matter what the small print in their Ts&Cs stipulate. I suppose it all revolves around the legal staus of, what are effectively, e-mails in terms of contractual commitments (I know faxes are legally binding).


----------



## PeteDolan

Vlastan
I got the second one, but I guess it makes no difference which one has been received

Pete


----------



## kmpowell

has anybody got Amazons customer service's number?

It seems to have dissappeared off their website!!!!


----------



## Guest

> has anybody got Amazons customer service's number?
> 
> It seems to have dissappeared off their website!!!! Â


still worth chasing.... ? :-/?

looks like they're trying to bluff their way out of this one.... :-/


----------



## vlastan

0800 2796620


----------



## kmpowell

> 0800 2796620


Cheers, i shall be making the call tommorow to speak with their so called legal advisors. Ill let you know how i get on.


----------



## Mayur

> Cheers, i shall be making the call tommorow to speak with their so called legal advisors. Ill let you know how i get on.


Kev et all, after receiving amazon's "apology" email, I wrote back to them stating my discontent and that I would pursue this after taking appropriate advice and reporting them the the Trading Standards etc. I got this email super quick:

Dear Customer

Thank you for contacting Amazon.co.uk.

We're sorry that you feel aggrieved with our decision not to accept
your order for the "HP iPAQ H1910 Pocket PC".

We regret that the pricing error occurred. However, we draw your 
attention to the Conditions of Web Site Use displayed on our site. 
These clearly state that there is no contract between Amazon.co.uk 
and the customer for an item until Amazon.co.uk accepts the customer 
order by e-mail, confirming that it has dispatched the item. The 
order confirmation e-mail is simply an acknowledgement of our receipt 
of your order and no contract is formed until we send an e-mail 
confirming that we've dispatched the item.

Until that time, Amazon.co.uk is within its rights not to accept your
order.

For further information on our Conditions of Web Site Use, please see
our online Help Desk at the following link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/tg/ ... -/1040616/

However, we have passed on your message to the legal department.

We endeavour to provide our customers with the best possible customer
experience and we realise that on this occasion, as a result of a 
pricing error, we have not met that standard. Thank you for your 
understanding. We hope you will continue to enjoy shopping at 
Amazon.co.uk.

Warmest regards

Monika Taneja
Customer Service
Amazon.co.uk
============================================
Free Super Saver Delivery on orders over Â£39 
www.amazon.co.uk/supersaverdelivery


----------



## raven

They keep saying that no contract exists until despatch, so why does the small print at the bottom of the initial email refer to a contract? An excerpt from the small print is shown below:

_Further, under the United Kingdom's Distance Selling Regulations, you have the right to cancel the *contract* for the purchase of any of these items within 7 working days of delivery._


----------



## R6B TT

Sorry guys - a High Street electrical retailer with Cosmic connections had a similar situation a couple of years ago when a bunch of widescreen TVs went up on the web at 99 quid - and some entrepreneurial folk ordered 50 at a time. There is no legal comeback for you - an advertisement is just an 'Invitation to Treat' in legal terms and there has to be offer and acceptance - ie the Retailer accepts your offer to purchase. The DSA regulations referred to in the last post are designed to give some protection to the consumer - a cooling off period, but unless you have the order confirmation back from Amazon you are fecked.

Since its Amazon I thought they might have sent you a 2 quid Book voucher or similar as a gesture of goodwill


----------



## Heffs2

> They keep saying that no contract exists until despatch, so why does the small print at the bottom of the initial email refer to a contract? An excerpt from the small print is shown below:
> 
> _Further, under the United Kingdom's Distance Selling Regulations, you have the right to cancel the *contract* for the purchase of any of these items within 7 working days of delivery._


Point is thoughthat the contract referred to does not exist until they ackowledge that the order is despatched.


----------

